# how to transfer itunes library from one computer to another



## NJMom130 (Apr 25, 2003)

My son wants to transfer his itunes library to his new laptop. To do CD's would take too long. He has about 600 songs. Is there a way to do this? Any software I can download free or purchase?

Thanks

Nancy


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

hey.

you can do one of a few things.

1) buy a removable hard drive plug it into your computer and copy your itunes library stuff onto and then plug it into the other computer and copy it from the hard drive into whatever folder you want it to go. i have just done this this evening as it happens.

2) if the library is tiny just do the same thing with a USB flash drive

3) or you can email it to yourself but that takes aggeesss and doesn't always work and its just a bit pointless really. 

hope i have helped.

if you need anything else let me know.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

as far as im aware theres no way to do it for free. sorry.


----------

